# Which large breed puppy food



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

Kerchak was being fed purina pro plan when we collected him.
I feed our other dog Innova and intended to swap him to that. However my pet store doesn't stock a puppy one designed for large breed.
I asked the vet yesterday and she recommended Science diet, Eukanuba or Blue.
My store stocks Blue in large breed, so I wondered if anyone here uses it for puppies and if it is good.
Otherwise what do people recommend?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I considered using the Blue Buffalo LBP formula. I feed mainly RAW, but when I need to do kibble, I decided on Solid Gold Wolf Cub. I have been happy with it.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Both of my boys (19 weeks old and 9 mths old) are on ALS (All Life Stages) food and do great on them


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

My puppy eats Royal Canin (for Large Puppies)... As soon as he hits 50lbs, I'm moving him to Royal Canin for German Shepherds.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My puppies are currently eating Innova Puppy Food (not Large Breed though)


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

My 10month old Zeke has been on Solid Gold Wolf Cub since he was 3 months, and does well. His growth has been slow and steady.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I've heard good things about Blue but if you can get Solid Gold Wolf Cub I would use that for sure.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of innova do you feed your other dog? If it's the adult formula, couldn't you just feed that? I don't think a LBP formula is needed. I've been feeding Innova adult to Lucy since she was 6 months and shes thrived on it.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think that some adult formulas are not suitable for All Life Stages due to calcium/phosphorus ratios. If the Innova is recommended as a ALS safe food, then I do not see a problem with it.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I feed Eagle Pack LB Adult. I agree. No puppy food needed. I have a 2.5 year old and 12 week old. Both eat the same food. EP has nice calcium/phosphorus ratios. Not all dogs do well with Innova as its very rich. I would see if your pup can tolerate it and if so stick to the adult.


----------



## Ashley Martin (May 8, 2009)

This is of particular interest to me: my older dog is about 18 mos (non-GSD), and eats Eagle Pack Holistic Adult. Our GSD puppy, 16 weeks old, for the eight weeks we've had him, has been on Eagle Pack Large Breed Puppy, but for the last ten days has not wanted anything to do with it. It's been a struggle getting him to eat. However, he's always been interested in the EP Holistic that the other dog eats. This morning, I gave him a serving of the EP Holistic, and he inhaled it. 

So is it okay for him to keep eating the EP Holistic Adult? Will the puppy be getting the right amounts of nutrients? It has been terrific for my other dog, who used to have some allergy issues.


----------



## Ashley Martin (May 8, 2009)

I called Eagle Pack this morning to ask about feeding my GSD puppy the EP Holistic Adult--they said the protein and calcium levels were fine, and if that's what he prefers over the puppy formula, to stick with it.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

The Innova formula that I use for my other dog is an adult formula, so it doesn't have all the necessary ingredients for proper puppy growth. Even the Innova puppy that I bought isn't for large breeds, and I understand from my vet it is important that he doesn't grow too fast. That might happen on normal puppy formula.
I bought a bag of Blue and he seems to love it, so if eh does well on it I may stick with that.
Thanks for everyones answers.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I was feeding Orijen LBP, but my dog got bored of it. Then I noticed all the Orijen foods are almost identical in calcium, calories, and phosphorous....So I alternate all of the Orijen flavors once a month.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I rasied my large breeds on Natural Balance Ultra Premium All Life Stage.


----------



## NeilM (Dec 30, 2008)

I have fed mine BB LBP since 3 months old. He's now almost 8 months old and has done great on BB. I give him 3 cups a day, 3 times a day. I watered it down when he went through teething, now I'm back to just dry. If I go over by a 1/4 cup, his poops get puddly, so be careful not to overfeed. Ideal would probably be 2 1/2 to 2 3/4 cup for a young pup.

Yesterday I bought a bag of Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice for Adults, and plan to switch him over and off of LBP. The ingredients are almost identical, with a little lower calcium and protein. Plus it was about $6 cheaper at Tractor Supply than the LBP at Petsmart.

<u>Blue Buffalo LBP:</u> 

Calorific content: 
3,590 kcal/kg : 
505 kcal/cup 

Crude Protein 28.0% min 
Crude Fat 12.0% min  
Crude Fiber 4.0% max 
Moisture 10.0% max 
Calcium 1.2% min 
Phosphorus 0.95% min 
DHA* 0.1% min 
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg max 


<u>Blue Buffalo Adult:</u>

Calorie Content:
Kcal/Kg = 3,682 (calculated)
Kcal/Cup = 462.8 (as fed)

Guaranteed analysis:
Crude Protein 25.0% min
Crude Fat 14.0% min
Crude Fiber 4.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Calcium 1.0% min
Phosphorus 0.90% min
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.25% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.50% min
Beta Carotene* 5.0 mg/kg min
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg max


----------

